# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Tài liệu tham khảo - LazyCAM for Plasma CNC - CKD version

## CKD

*Sơ lượt*
LazyCAM.. một phần mềm CAD-CAM, là anh em với Mach3 mà phần lớn anh em trên này đều biết, đều là sản phẩm của ArtSoft.
Phần mềm khá đơn giản & nhỏ gọn, lại là anh em với Mach3 nên khã năng tương thích & tương tác tốt với Mach3.

Thấy AHDvip viết bài giới thiệu LazyCAM cũng tò mò muốn biết như thế nào.. nên rục rịt tìm hiểu, sử dụng, xuất G-Code và cắt thử xem sao  :Wink: . Kết quả khá là Ok. Theo quan điểm cá nhân thì có Ưu/Nhươc thế này:
*
Ưu*
- Tiện lợi vì có sẵn theo Mach3. Khi cài đặt Mach3 chỉ cần chọn option LazyCAM thì được cài luôn.. không cần phải lăn tăn.
- Nhu cầu đơn giản thì LazyCAM đáp ứng đủ.. không cần phải tìm phần mềm CAM chi cho mệt óc.
- Kết hợp ngay với Mach3.. khi mở cả hai ứng dụng Mach3 và LazyCAM, thì khi LazyCAM xuất chương trình G-Code thì tự động load file trong Mach3 luôn, khá tiện lợi.
- Có thể chọn LeadIN/LeadOut cho đường cắt.
- V.v....
*Nhược*
- Nhươc điểm lớn nhất. theo mình là rất phức tạp trong việc offset đường cắt (trừ hao đường cắt). Bản cài đặt kèm theo Mach3.. là bản dùng thử. Chức năng Offset không dùng được. Bản Pro thì có.. nhưng sử dụng phức tạp.
- Tốc độ làm việc chậm.. hình phức tạp mất rất nhiều thời gian để mở, xử lý và xuất G-Code.

_Bài viết này bổ xung thêm thông tin cho bài viết giới thiệu LazyCAM của AHDvip về mặt hình ảnh và một số thông tin khác._

*Bước 1:*
Để làm quen với LazyCAM, việc đầu tiên là phải có LazyCAM trên máy tính đã. Có thể cài đặt từ file cài đặt Mach3, hoặc có thể cài đặt từ file cài đặt đính kèm trong bài viết hoặc từ link bên dưới. Việc cài đặt cũng rất đơn giản, chỉ cần Next, Next, Ok, Ok là xong  :Big Grin: .

*Bước 2:*
Chạy phần mềm LazyCAM.. cài xong thì _đúp bờ cờ líc_ vào cái hình LazyCAM mới có trên màn hình.. và chờ nó ra thế này.




Xem thêm:
http://www.machsupport.com/software/...-ons-for-mill/
http://codientu.org/threads/su-dung-...ao-gcode.7788/
http://www.slideshare.net/doducv/huo...tao-file-gcode

----------

anhcos, CBNN, kametoco, minhtuanckm, Mr.L

----------


## CKD

*Bước 3*:
Trước khi tập trung vào việc sử dụng LazyCAM cũng như trải nghiệm việc vẽ & xuất G-Code.. chúng ta nên điều chỉnh qua vài thông số cơ bản trong LazyCAM.

*Setup -> Posting Options*
Vào menu Posting Options


Xuất hiện cửa sổ lớn


Các nội dung cần lưu ý trong cửa sổ này:
*Tùy chọn - GCode File options*: tùy chọn này chỉ định cho LazyCAM biết phải lưu file kết quả (G-Code) vào đâu (thư mục mặc định). Có thể thay đổi bằng cách click *Browse*.

*Tùy chọn - AutoName and Save*: tùy chọn này cho phép LazyCAM tự động đặt tên file G-Code và lưu vào thư mục mặc định mỗi khi tạo G-Code. Tên file G-Code cũng sẽ được tự động tạo theo tên file của LazyCAM, tự động đánh số tứ tự v.v... trải nghiệm sẽ rỏ  :Wink: .

*Tùy chọn - Put Time and Date...*: tùy chọn này cho phép LazyCAM tự động thêm các chú thích về thời gian, ngày tạo ra file G-Code trong file kết quả.

*Tùy chọn - Generic G-Code output...*: các tùy chọn này có thể chọn theo như ảnh trên. *Send File to Mach3...* là tùy chọn Mach3 tự động load file kết quả.

*Tùy chọn - Dont ask me again*: báo cho LazyCAM biết không cần phải hỏi các thiết lập này trong lần sử dụng tới.

*Nút - Plasma Option*: mở các tùy chọn nâng cao, các thông số liên quan đến đường cắt plasma.
*Nút - Ok*: lưu các thiết lập & đóng cửa sổ.
*Nút - Cancel*: đóng cửa sổ, không lưu các thiết lập
Còn tiếp..................

----------

CBNN, kametoco, Mr.L

----------


## CKD

*Plasma Options*

Click nào nút Plasma Option (ảnh trên).


Các thông số cần lưu ý:
*- Pierce Hight*: chiều cao đầu cắt khi xuyên phá (bắt đầu cắt).
*- Initial Height*: chiều cao đầu cắt trong quá trình cắt.
*- Pierce Delay*: thời gian chờ xuyên phá (giây). Thời gian này không thể thay đổi trong bảng *Layout*.
*- Lift Delay*: thời gian chờ kết thúc đường cắt (giây). Thời gian này không thể thay đổi trong bảng *Layout*.
*- Referancing Distance*: chưa thử qua.
*- Reduction Radius*: chưa thử qua.
Ok thôi.....
Còn tiếp..................

----------

CBNN, kametoco, Mr.L, tiểu ngư nhi, tran1804

----------


## CKD

*Bước 4:*
Setup -> Loading Option.. AutoClean Settings


Xuất hiện cửa sổ lớn


Đáng chú ý:
*- Optimize Drawing*: tùy chọn yêu cầu LaxyCAM kiểm tra và đánh số các đường cắt một cách tối ưu nhất (theo LazyCAM).
*- Remove Duplicated Lines*: tùy chọn cho phép LazyCAM tự động xóa các đường bị trùng lắp trên bản vẽ.

_Các tùy chọn khác... bạn nào trải nghiệm rồi xin ý kiến thêm.. mình chưa đụng tới._
Còn tiếp..........

----------

CBNN, kametoco, Mr.L, tran1804

----------


## CKD

*Bước 5:*

*Mở file - Open DXF* (mở file bản vẽ, có thể dùng file của AutoCAD hoặc từ các chương trình CAD-CAM khác export ta chuẩn DXF autoCAD).


Có 04 lựa chọn.. nào là Mill, Plasma, Turn (tiện), Foam (cắt sốp) ở đây đang đề cập đến Plasma nên mình chọn *Plasma.
*
Còn tiếp..........

----------

CBNN, kametoco, Mr.L, tran1804

----------


## CKD

*Bước 6:*

Vào menu *Tools* chọn *AutoClean*


Di chuyển gốc tọa độ nếu muốn... tự động bắt điểm 4 góc và trung tâm..
Click chuột vào điểm gốc... giữ và di chuyển đến điểm muốn thay đổi.




Chọn Post Code (phía trên, bên trái cửa sổ - ảnh trên) nếu muốn hoặc có thể tùy chọn, điều chỉnh thông số cắt v.v...
Còn tiếp..........

----------

CBNN, kametoco, Mr.L, tran1804

----------


## CKD

*Tùy chọn 1:*
Chain Options - thay đổi các thông số về đường cắt, điểm bắt đầu & kết thúc (leadIn/leadOut)


*Nút LeadIn Setting* -> cửa sổ Lead Configuration


Các lưu ý:
*- LeadIn size*: kích thước của đường cắt bắt đầu & kết thúc.
*- Straight*: bắt đầu bằng đường thẳng, Art bằng đường cong v.v...
*- LeadIn On*: bật LeadIn
*- Auto*: tự động chọn InSide hoặc OutSide (bắt đầu bên trong hoặc bên ngoài).
*- OutSide/InSide*: chọn bắt đầu bên trong hay bên ngoài tùy ý người dùng.
*- Climb Mill*: theo chiều thuận.
Còn tiếp..........

----------

CBNN, Mạch Việt, Mr.L, tran1804

----------


## CKD

*Tùy chọn 2:
Layout option*



Ngoài Cut Hight, Start Height như đã đề cập ở Bước 3. Còn có các tham số:
*- Rapid Height*: chiều cao an toàn, chạy nhanh.
*- Plunge Feed*: tốc độ di chuyển trục Z.
*- FeedRate*: tốc độ di chuyển trong quá trình cắt.

Kết quả thực tế


*Tạm kết:*
Do mình chỉ mới dùng vài chức năng như thế.. nên chỉ có thể cô động bấy nhiêu thôi, bạn nào dùng các chức năng khác, vui lòng chia sẻ thêm thông tin và kinh nghiệm.
Mình có các lưu ý:
- Với CorelDraw, hình tròn xuất ra DXF LazyCAM sẽ không hiểu vì CorelDraw xuất hình tròn dưới dạng Sp-Line. Có thể nên chọn lưu lại dưới dạng đường Pl-line (poly-line).
- Do offset (trừ hao đường cắt) chỉ dùng được trên bản Pro và dùng khác phức tạp, do đó chúng ta nên trừ hao đường cắt ngay khi vẽ.
- Tuy LazyCAM có tùy chọn cho phép tự thêm LeadIn, nhưng nếu muốn chủ động chọn vị trí bắt đầu & kết thúc thì chúng ta nên vẽ luôn trên bản vẽ.
- Nếu có nhiều chế độ cắt khác nhau, yêu cầu cắt trước & sau v.v... Để chủ động nên vẽ trên nhiều layout khác nhau để tiện cho việc kiểm soát.
Cảm ơn bài viết của AHDvip - [Tài liệu tham khảo] LazyCam plasma đã tạo cảm hứng để mình thực hiện bài viết này  :Big Grin:

----------

CBNN, culitruong, hellboy424, huyquynhbk, kametoco, Mãi Chờ, Mạch Việt, Mr.L, QUANG KG, Quy Nguyen, thaibinhcnc, thuyên1982, tran1804, trungdt, zaizai1102

----------


## thaibinhcnc

sau 2 năm bài vẫn nổi, dùng quá dễ mà không có bản pro.

đêm rảnh.

----------


## ducbk

Em đang dùng lazycam, nhưng với chi tiết đơn giản thì xuất gcode được, còn với chi tiết nhiều đường chạy dao thì toàn  bị mất đường chạy, anh giúp em sữa lỗi này với

----------


## CKD

LazyCAM đã ngừng cập nhật từ rất rất lâu rồi.

Đúng là một bản CAM đơn giản và không quá khó để dùng, hay nhất là đi kèm với Mach3, nếu chịu xx với mach3 thì cũng có bản CAM đi kèm để dùng.

Nhưng như đã nói, bản CAM này không được hoàn thiện nên bản thân khi import vector vào nó đã có nhiều lỗi. Đề xuất nên dùng các soft CAM khác, mới sau này để thay thế. Có rất nhiều bản CAM free dành cho các bạn vọc vạch, hoặc các bản CAM Pro cho bạn nào chịu xx hoặc có tiền.

Autodesk có chương trình dùng thử.. bạn nào chịu khó thì nên dùng cái này. VD như Fusion360, vừa free vừa pro. Có nhược điểm là phải dùng oline mà thôi.

----------

